# What fluid for Power Steering?



## Travis91Stanza (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a 91 Stanza
The owners manual says to use Dexron ATF but that seems weird to me so before i go putting the wrong thing in can someone tell me if this is correct.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yep that's the stuff to use.


----------



## Travis91Stanza (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks. I was starting to get some whining from the steering. Hopefully I dont find a bad leak anywhere.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I might actually have a leak since I'll get noise, fill, noise, and repeat. Is there an easy way to find out if there is a leak/ trace it?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

If you're loosing that much it won't be hard to find the leak, have a look at the rack itself at the rubber boots and check the hoses coming from the pump.


----------

